# My P. nyererei Picture



## fisher king (Mar 30, 2006)

Here he is...Mister mystery location. Like I said before, he was in a tank with a group of fish and sold as Ruti Island. Don't be fooled by one of the pictures that shows a lot of dark on the underside. He isn't normally like that. When there are females around the only black he has is on his pelvic fins. He usually exhibits really bright yellow green, and red and blue coloration.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't care what side of the tracks he is from I like him!


----------

